
Walking Contrarian, Peter Thiel - hobaak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-11-14/peter-thiel-is-silicon-valley-s-contradiction-video
======
bob_theslob646
FYI, video does no play for me with Adguard enabled on mobile.

